# Workshop boots



## Brill88 (26 Apr 2021)

Need some footwear for the workshop woundered what people recommend


----------



## marcros (26 Apr 2021)

I got some DeWalt ones from Costco which were very comfortable and have lasted well. I forget the model, something like apprentice...


----------



## Sandyn (26 Apr 2021)

I have a pair of DeWalt boots with steel toecaps for the workshop and in the garden. They are comfortable. They are a bit heavy, so they take a while to get moving in the morning, but once they start, they keep going all day on their own!! The big disadvantage is they are not waterproof and the leather has already worn off the toes. My alternative is old Clarks dress shoes which are Goretex lined and the soles are worn smooth, so they don't drag so much mud into the house.


----------



## LJM (26 Apr 2021)

Depends on the shape of your foot (i used to be a boot fitter) but, having bought lots of work boots, my favourites have been Timberland Pro (comfortable out of the box and long lasting) and Blundstone (light, comfortable after short breaking in period)


----------



## Inspector (26 Apr 2021)

When I feel I need them I use the Aussie Blundstone slip on boots, (I hate laces) I used to wear at work. An extra felt insole made standing on concrete at work bearable but the shop has a wood floor so is easier on the feet.

Pete


----------



## bp122 (26 Apr 2021)

I got a pair of Himalayan steel toe anti slip boots that were my workboots in my last job (where going into the factory was prohibited without the safety boots, glasses and ear protection) 

Since my work was mainly office based, they lasted a long time and when I left there I got it with me and I use it. 

Steel toe came into its own a few times:
1. Table saw cast top fell on it during reassembly 
2. 24mm spanner fell on it 
3. A migless welder fell on it while moving it over rough concrete
4. Freshly sharpened chisels a couple of times
5. Pieces of timber while sawing


It also saved me from sharp burrs after drilling metal, nails etc.


----------



## Yojevol (26 Apr 2021)

I bought a pair of Dickies Medford boots for their insulated soles. A great improvement on my previous ones for the winter months. 
Brian


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (27 Apr 2021)

I wear a pair of steel toe capped trainers with an added memory foam insole.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Apr 2021)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> I wear a pair of steel toe capped trainers with an added memory foam insole.


Wickes have a good deal in these £28 ATM. 

Cheers James


----------



## HamsterJam (27 Apr 2021)

‘Dealer’ boots. 
Slip on and off so no laces to fill with sawdust and offer good foot protection.


----------



## toolsntat (27 Apr 2021)

I'm getting on alright at the moment with my first pair of "Redback" dealer boots. First pair of boots that fitted without breaking in....
Cheers Andy


----------



## Brill88 (27 Apr 2021)

toolsntat said:


> I'm getting on alright at the moment with my first pair of "Redback" dealer boots. First pair of boots that fitted without breaking in....
> Cheers Andy


I’ve been wearing those for workshop they seem fine plus slipping on and off is ace not sure I really need saftey toes tho I think for the price there pretty decent and well made my current pair I’ve had over a year and seem to be lasting well


----------



## Beanwood (27 Apr 2021)

I find these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apache-Uni...1619558718&sprefix=apache+rigg,aps,161&sr=8-1 really good - although you will need to add some comfort insoles. Big advantage for me is they're waterproof - and remain so after 8 months. That is something none of the others (Including Dewalt) have managed in the past.
These insoles are comfy: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001E1CR0U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brill88 (28 Apr 2021)

Beanwood said:


> I find these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apache-Unisex-Adult-AP305-Safety-Boots/dp/B001U0OBO0/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2H0PYX1NH5HEZ&dchild=1&keywords=apache+rigger+boots+size+9&qid=1619558718&sprefix=apache+rigg,aps,161&sr=8-1 really good - although you will need to add some comfort insoles. Big advantage for me is they're waterproof - and remain so after 8 months. That is something none of the others (Including Dewalt) have managed in the past.
> These insoles are comfy: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001E1CR0U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Think my uncle had those screwfix name brand so may have been somthing else funny thing is his company he works for did the branding for hyena workwear or what ever it is at screwfix. If I’m doing concrete post on fencing I wear wellies good onse though muc boots but those rigger type things look alright and the price but I imagine they’d be uncomfortable I never seem to get on with toe caps


----------



## D_W (28 Apr 2021)

marcros said:


> I got some DeWalt ones from Costco which were very comfortable and have lasted well. I forget the model, something like apprentice...



you have Costco in England? (wow, just looked it up - you do! Same one, and not just a shoe store or something with the same name as our warehouse club - would never have guessed).


----------



## JohnPW (28 Apr 2021)

HamsterJam said:


> ‘Dealer’ boots.
> Slip on and off so no laces to fill with sawdust and offer good foot protection.


That's my choice as well, looks like or should look like "normal" shoes, easy on and off but not best for walking as I like a loose fit around the toes so my foot slips around inside of the boot a bit when I'm walking, but OK for walking in the workshop and workplace.

I had a look at what's available recently but most of them seem to have excessively chunky soles.


----------



## Adam W. (28 Apr 2021)

Birkenstock Boston clogs for me, but I operate on the fringes of normality and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Nelly111s (28 Apr 2021)

See if your local builders' merchant has any. Then you could try them on. If you're wearing them a lot, they need to be comfy!


----------



## Beanwood (28 Apr 2021)

Brill88 said:


> Think my uncle had those screwfix name brand so may have been somthing else funny thing is his company he works for did the branding for hyena workwear or what ever it is at screwfix. If I’m doing concrete post on fencing I wear wellies good onse though muc boots but those rigger type things look alright and the price but I imagine they’d be uncomfortable I never seem to get on with toe caps


These are definitely not Screwfix - their Rigger boots can be cheap (Including DeWalt) but just don’t seem to stay waterproof.
Depends on your use I’m sure- my boots will be on or off many times in a day. If they weren’t I might’ve gone for laces.


----------



## TRITON (28 Apr 2021)

I am proficient in 'The Butchers Stepaway'

This is a specialist move for when a razor sharp knife fell off the block. You shuffle both feet back but your upper body remains in the same place. You move faster than a sawstop blade mechanism firing.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (28 Apr 2021)

Just gone back to Dr. Martins after many years. I had a pair of Dewalts which were comfortable but only lasted a year!!








Dr Martens Batten Safety Boots Black Size 10


Order online at Screwfix.com. Classic style safety boot with leather upper and moisture-wicking lining. Padded collar and tongue. Steel toe cap for added protection and a durable outsole for grip. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com


----------



## TRITON (28 Apr 2021)

That surprises me. I've a pair of dewalts currently in the cupboard and ive had them 6 years......

Only joking  they dont fit well and ive worn them twice.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (28 Apr 2021)

Crocs


----------



## eribaMotters (28 Apr 2021)

At last, somebody else who throws caution to the wind. Crocs are the most comfortable thing to wear on a cold concrete floor or on a hot summers day, but you must get the genuine ones and not the cheapo copies.

Colin


----------



## Garno (28 Apr 2021)

I wear slippers


----------



## Inspector (28 Apr 2021)

Garno said:


> I wear slippers



Oh I got you beat. Not that there is a race or anything.  Barefoot!!!


----------



## Brill88 (29 Apr 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Birkenstock Boston clogs for me, but I operate on the fringes of normality and your mileage may vary.


Ha funny enough been looking at a pair missis said on holiday no work boots lol


----------



## Blackswanwood (29 Apr 2021)

I’m not criticising anyone’s choice of what they wear on their feet in their own workshop and am sure everyone has enough common sense to do their own risk assessment but the mention of crocs and slippers me wince.

The bulk of my career has been spent working in insurance and having seen a fair few employers liability claims involving feet I am a fan of something with a steel or composite toecap and sole insert. I have a pair of Scruffs dealer boots and Scruffs safety trainers which I find comfortable.


----------



## mr edd (29 Apr 2021)

I really like v12 boots, 

I struggle with boots like timberlands that have a narrow steel toecap.

My v12's get 7 days a week use all day, cant fault them really.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Amateur (29 Apr 2021)

My wife though I looked quite cute as I tried on a pair of pink ballet shoes with a matching tutu. The outfit looked stunning as I walked around in the shop with a plank of dark English oak under my arm. 
Really set it off.

In the end I went for a pair of steel toes black boots matched with a pair of wranglers
Did I make the right decision? Only time will tell.


----------



## AlanY (29 Apr 2021)

mrpercysnodgrass said:


> Just gone back to Dr. Martins after many years. I had a pair of Dewalts which were comfortable but only lasted a year!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones I have. First time I wore them I took the dog for a couple of miles walk and, by the time we got home, the right boot had shredded the back of my heel. I could hardly walk. Took weeks to heal properly and those boots will not be worn again. I have gone back to wearing Clarks boots for 'normal' wear or Vibram for workshop and walking the dog across the fields.


----------



## William2020 (29 Apr 2021)

I have a pair of leather Magnum boots that I find very comfortable to use in the workshop (concrete floor). They're the lace up version, but they've got a full range with toe caps and side zips, etc. . I've had them over 15 years and they're still going strong with nothing much more than a bit of kiwi polish every now and then...


----------



## Superduner (29 Apr 2021)

For me, safety Crocs or safety flip flops. You can tell by the missing nails on my toes


----------



## D_W (29 Apr 2021)

still blown away that you have costco in the UK. 

I'm guessing that the quantities are smaller there? I thought that bulk shopping was a uniquely american over-doing it thing. Where I sit now, I see across my finished storage area, there's a fresh new 45 roll pack of toilet paper ready to be stowed, and another package with something like 15 or 18 rolls of paper towels.


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Apr 2021)

D_W said:


> still blown away that you have costco in the UK.
> 
> I'm guessing that the quantities are smaller there? I thought that bulk shopping was a uniquely american over-doing it thing. Where I sit now, I see across my finished storage area, there's a fresh new 45 roll pack of toilet paper ready to be stowed, and another package with something like 15 or 18 rolls of paper towels.



Cash and carry stores are quite popular - cost co, makro and so on. Trouble is, they add vat at the till, so hard to compare prices if you're a maths dullard like me, and now with e.g. Lidl and Aldi, stubs carefully price compared, and it's not worth driving to c and c, and sometimes even more expensive than them. Strange


----------



## Doug71 (29 Apr 2021)

I wouldn't be without my steel toe caps. If anyone is after some really lightweight safety trainers that are almost comparable to slippers they should try these. Initially I bought them for wearing in customers houses as they are really easy to slip on and off but find myself wearing them more and more instead of my boots. Perfect for when the shorts come out 









Delta Plus Miami Safety Slip On Trainers Black Size 10


Order online at Screwfix.com. Breathable polyester and cotton upper with removable polyester on EVA insole. Elasticated collar. Washable. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com


----------



## D_W (29 Apr 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> Cash and carry stores are quite popular - cost co, makro and so on. Trouble is, they add vat at the till, so hard to compare prices if you're a maths dullard like me, and now with e.g. Lidl and Aldi, stubs carefully price compared, and it's not worth driving to c and c, and sometimes even more expensive than them. Strange



Same here - the off mainline stores like aldi generally better the bulk buy stores for certain things because the bulk buy stores are still selling branded items. In the US, they sell the branded items at a low margin, but sometimes the brand is strong and the maker can get more for it. Sam's, for example (that's our local here, costco is a longer drive for now), won't necessarily save us a ton of money, but it's kind of thought free and convenient, and pre-covid, they had a program to let you get in 7am when it's supposed to be only businesses. You pay $55 extra and get 2% rebate each year on purchases, which ends up being more than $55. And avoid all of the looky-loo buyers and old ladies who slather on the perfume and go out saturday at 2pm because they could go on a tuesday, but they want a crowd if they're going to dress up. Trip through (if you know where you're going) on 7am saturday, and you can blow $400 in 15 minutes. It'll take an hour on saturday afternoon.


----------



## Brill88 (30 Apr 2021)

AlanY said:


> These are the ones I have. First time I wore them I took the dog for a couple of miles walk and, by the time we got home, the right boot had shredded the back of my heel. I could hardly walk. Took weeks to heal properly and those boots will not be worn again. I have gone back to wearing Clarks boots for 'normal' wear or Vibram for workshop and walking the dog across the fields.


See I’ve got wide feet and can’t wear steel toes or composite just rub too much


----------



## Brill88 (30 Apr 2021)

D_W said:


> Same here - the off mainline stores like aldi generally better the bulk buy stores for certain things because the bulk buy stores are still selling branded items. In the US, they sell the branded items at a low margin, but sometimes the brand is strong and the maker can get more for it. Sam's, for example (that's our local here, costco is a longer drive for now), won't necessarily save us a ton of money, but it's kind of thought free and convenient, and pre-covid, they had a program to let you get in 7am when it's supposed to be only businesses. You pay $55 extra and get 2% rebate each year on purchases, which ends up being more than $55. And avoid all of the looky-loo buyers and old ladies who slather on the perfume and go out saturday at 2pm because they could go on a tuesday, but they want a crowd if they're going to dress up. Trip through (if you know where you're going) on 7am saturday, and you can blow $400 in 15 minutes. It'll take an hour on saturday afternoon.


Personally anywhere that sells alcohol and power tools in the same place is ok with me


----------



## Inspector (30 Apr 2021)

Brill88 said:


> See I’ve got wide feet and can’t wear steel toes or composite just rub too much


In some of the more populated areas we have Boot Trucks that come to the plant door once a month. They have dozens of kinds, both men's and women's and some kinds come in regular, narrow, wide and extra wide so Flintstone types like you can get a good fit. You must have similar specialists if not mobile at least brick and mortar stores.

Pete


----------



## Brill88 (30 Apr 2021)

Inspector said:


> In some of the more populated areas we have Boot Trucks that come to the plant door once a month. They have dozens of kinds, both men's and women's and some kinds come in regular, narrow, wide and extra wide so Flintstone types like you can get a good fit. You must have similar specialists if not mobile at least brick and mortar stores.
> 
> Pete


Not much in the U.K. think most people don’t want to spend much I’ve bitten the bullet and ordered some William lennon boots as there meant to be very well made and help with foot problems plus made in England


----------



## Superduner (30 Apr 2021)

Actually, safety Crocs? Marketing opportunity?


----------



## Hardy (30 Apr 2021)

I have just replaced my safety boots with the Stanley Impact from ToolStation Product code: *55474* and cost £34.98 with free delivery. I find it hard buying boots online as I have high insteps and wide feet, so mostly I end up returning the boots, which is a faff. Not so with these which after a couple of days padding around the living room, are proving very comfortable standing all day in the workshop. I like the honey colour too, makes a change from black!


----------



## Brill88 (2 May 2021)

Inspector said:


> In some of the more populated areas we have Boot Trucks that come to the plant door once a month. They have dozens of kinds, both men's and women's and some kinds come in regular, narrow, wide and extra wide so Flintstone types like you can get a good fit. You must have similar specialists if not mobile at least brick and mortar stores.
> 
> Pete


There’s a few but in the states there seems a trend of custom made boots we tend to have a lot more sheropadists ... got work out the spelling on that one but foot doctor is what I mean I went to one he was annoying went to another he looked at my boots and said you need better fitting boots so went custom


----------



## Brill88 (2 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> Actually, safety Crocs? Marketing opportunity?


Someone on YouTube had a go I remember being rather interested in this as I do like my crocs the missis not so much


----------



## Reginald (2 May 2021)

Brill88 said:


> Need some footwear for the workshop woundered what people recommend


One thing to bear in mind about working boots they need to be comfy as well as safe I personally liked jalaties riggers.


----------



## Garno (2 May 2021)

Doug71 said:


> I wouldn't be without my steel toe caps. If anyone is after some really lightweight safety trainers that are almost comparable to slippers they should try these. Initially I bought them for wearing in customers houses as they are really easy to slip on and off but find myself wearing them more and more instead of my boots. Perfect for when the shorts come out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.

Just ordered myself a pair from Amazon for £22.88 including delivery (size 9)
Really looking forward to them arriving so I can start dropping things again


----------



## JobandKnock (2 May 2021)

I spend 50+ hours a week in boots in a construction environment, so comfort, warmth and ventilation is all!

If you want a boot that can be used outside you need to specify an S3 class boot as they will resist the weather.

I'd dissuade anyone from wearing safety shoes or dealer boots in any environment where they can come in contact with metal, stone or wood at low level, e.g steel or wood stored at floor level. For that reason many construction sites ban them. Instead go for boots with a walking boot height sides which support and protect the ankles better and are warmer in winter

If there is any chance of standing on nail embedded timber or the like look for boots with mid sole protection. These boots are classes SBP, S1P and S3. Only S3 are weatherproof

If weight is a concern opt for composite protections as opposed to steel protection (toe caps and mid soles)

If you have sweaty feet choose a pair with GoreTex (or similar) breathable liners. You can also get GoreTex socks these days

Many of us are getting on a bit, and as you get older your feet tend to spread. Buy shoes that are too narrow and wear them occasionally and you get corns - buy boots which aren't wide enough and wear them a lot and you'll end up with bunions and possibly club toes, which can be painful or even cripple you eventually. Many cheaper boots are simply too narrow and some so called "wide fit" still use the same protective toecaps as the same size of boot in a standard width. In other words they might be wide fit on paper but they'll still wreck your feet because the toes are too narrow

If you do a lot of kneeling go for boots with moulded-on toe protection

So if you need a wide fit boot at a lowish price have a look for a Delta Sault S3 boot. Mid range there's a firm called Cofra who do quite a few wide fit S3 boots with GoreTex linings and composite toe caps/midsoles (I'm on my second pair of Cofra Tutenkhamoons), but absolutely the best boots I've ever had are the Germsn made Stietz Oslo II boots I had a few years back. The problem is that they are expensive, considering I tend to wear a pair out in 12 to 18 months, and they are very hard to find in the UK. By all means buy cheaper boots, but just be aware of the problems they can store up for you over the decades

One final point about boots - they are designed to be worn with work boot socks which are somewhat thicker than the ordinary socks worn with shoes, more skin to hiking socks These absorb sweat, help keep you warm in winter (wool) or cool in summer (cotton blend), but they also help to protect your feet from the boots, and in particular the protective toe caps


----------



## TRITON (2 May 2021)

Safety Crocs ?
Just seeing that put me in mind of a YT vid I saw last week


----------



## Brill88 (4 May 2021)

TRITON said:


> Safety Crocs ?
> Just seeing that put me in mind of a YT vid I saw last week



That’s the one haha he went all out


----------



## JobandKnock (4 May 2021)

I've always been bemused by the way visitors to site react to the boots rule (I.e. they are supposed to be mandatory for all). Seeing a woman walking round in her best dress wearing a high viz vest, hard hat, goggles and massive daisy roots is pretty funny. Don't they realise that skirts, dresses, kilts and short trousers leave the lower legs exposed to injuries? I suppose it's better than the ones who insist on wearing their heels on site visits. Who'd have thought you could get sling back "steelies" in a 3in heel?


----------



## Brill88 (5 May 2021)

JobandKnock said:


> I've always been bemused by the way visitors to site react to the boots rule (I.e. they are supposed to be mandatory for all). Seeing a woman walking round in her best dress wearing a high viz vest, hard hat, goggles and massive daisy roots is pretty funny. Don't they realise that skirts, dresses, kilts and short trousers leave the lower legs exposed to injuries? I suppose it's better than the ones who insist on wearing their heels on site visits. Who'd have thought you could get sling back "steelies" in a 3in heel?


I’m self employed so could wear flip flops but I think a good stout leather boot like these William lennon boots I’m waiting on should do the trick with a good insole of hell should help with standing on concrete all day


----------



## Garno (5 May 2021)

Doug71 said:


> I wouldn't be without my steel toe caps. If anyone is after some really lightweight safety trainers that are almost comparable to slippers they should try these. Initially I bought them for wearing in customers houses as they are really easy to slip on and off but find myself wearing them more and more instead of my boots. Perfect for when the shorts come out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine have just arrived and I have to say they are absolute belters.  

Really comfy even bare footed, The days of me wearing my slippers when working in the shed are over, I just might start wearing socks with them as well. They have a good treaded sole and are only slightly heavier than slippers but heavier enough to notice when in your hand but not enough to notice when wearing them if that makes sense.

If anyone is in two minds as to getting a pair or not, I can only advise on saying go for it.
They are cheaper on Amazon and the order is fulfilled by Qwick Fit Delta Plus-Miami Mens/Womens Slip On Canvas Safety Steel Toe/Midsole Shoes UK 9 / EU 43 Black: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

Thanks again @Doug71


----------



## Woodernhift (12 Nov 2021)

Brill88 said:


> Need some footwear for the workshop woundered what people recommend


A bit pricey but I’ve used Sieve shoes for a long time. My last pair recently wore out after years of comfortable use. Just got my new pair with the BOA fastening system which an easy open close system which so far I am impressed with. The new pair if anything are more comfortable than the last pair. Strongly recommend.


----------

